# Notion for jazz scoring



## pinki (Jun 5, 2021)

I just have to say how wonderful Notion is for scoring for jazz ensembles. The standard jazz instruments really are great for composing with. And Notion is one of those programmes that just gets out of the way and lets you get on with the music. And then send it all over to Studio One with one click. Impressive.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 5, 2021)

pinki said:


> I just have to say how wonderful Notion is for scoring for jazz ensembles. The standard jazz instruments really are great for composing with. And Notion is one of those programmes that just gets out of the way and lets you get on with the music. And then send it all over to Studio One with one click. Impressive.


I have thought about picking it up a few times though as musescore works well for me, I have resisted. I might pick it up during the next sale.


----------



## ennbr (Jun 5, 2021)

I like Notion was a Finale and Sibelius user for years switched myself when I went from Pro Tools to Studio One nice workflow. Actually I'm about to try this week using a Pen Display with Notion handwriting option just waiting for the hardware to show up. I've done some initial testing with a Wacom tablet and it seems to work very well.


----------



## pinki (Jun 5, 2021)

The thing about Presonus is they are dedicated to the ephemeral thing called "workflow". They 'get it'.

I've used Notion for many years, before Presonus bought it. I remember spending about £500 on Sibelius around 2002 and just trying so hard to like it, (I'd spent half a grand on it after all) but it was just an unholy crash-fest mess. It must hold the world record for drop-down menus off drop down-menus. Absolutely zero workflow. (I'm sure it's better now). I just tried and tried and then one day I discovered Notion and it was like a thousand times easier to use...and cost £50!. 
So no, it couldn't do full on orchestra-grade printing. But it had a proper mixer! I mean like in a DAW. It hosted plugins really easily. It never crashed like Sibelius did every 20 minutes. I never looked back.

And then they introduced the IOS version which completely replicates and seamlessly integrates with the desktop version. And has handwriting that works (way way before Staffpad).

Just hands down the most user friendly notation software. And the printing thing- well I've been commissioned to write a score for a jazz trio to be performed this summer. They've asked for the Sibelius file. (It is still, like ProTools, the industry standard) 

Well they are going to get a pdf from my Notion score!.... and I'll report back if they laugh at the print quality or layout....


----------



## ennbr (Jun 5, 2021)

pinki said:


> Well they are going to get a pdf from my Notion score!.... and I'll report back if they laugh at the print quality or layout....


Should be interesting though the Notion developers have openly stated it was never meant to be engraving software. 

It's a shame how little press Notion gets especially since it has been doing Handwriting since almost day one. And it's price on iOS with all of the instruments is ridiculously low admittedly the instruments could sound better but for an iPad they get the job done.


----------



## pinki (Jun 5, 2021)

ennbr said:


> Should be interesting though the Notion developers have openly stated it was never meant to be engraving software.
> 
> It's a shame how little press Notion gets especially since it has been doing Handwriting since almost day one. And it's price on iOS with all of the instruments is ridiculously low admittedly the instruments could sound better but for an iPad they get the job done.


As long as they can play it from a clear score, which I think Notion does, then I should be good.

Totally agree about the little press Notion gets. And yes, what you get on the iPad app for the money is amazing. Of course then you need the same instruments on your desktop..so I had to sign up for Sphere which gets all Notion instrument included.


----------



## ennbr (Jun 5, 2021)

pinki said:


> I had to sign up for Sphere which gets all Notion instrument included.


I went the other way and purchased all of the Presonus instruments I don't Rent anything in life. Plus I have Presets and Rules for BBCSO and a few others on the desktop.


----------



## pinki (Jun 5, 2021)

Makes sense. I did get in to the Rules system but in the end I just wanted seamless crossover from IOS to desktop and I wanted Studio One too, so Sphere was the answer.


----------



## ennbr (Jun 5, 2021)

Understand what your saying about Sphere my view is it's a good way to try the software but once you have committed to using Studio One, Notion, and Instruments etc. I'd go for a purchase. To me the only way I would Rent anything is if it's going to give me a Tax write-off at the end of the year otherwise I'm giving my money away. Just how I feel about subscription services at the end of the month I'm not paying for the same thing over and over I'm buying new packages.


----------



## pinki (Jun 5, 2021)

Sure. Well for me I can claim it, so it's better. 

But also it was my first year with Studio One and the Sphere exclusive tutorials and livestreams are really excellent. 
If the update to Studio One is every two years, then Sphere is not _that_ much more expensive than buying updates, especially if the Sphere subscription is bought at Black Friday.
But I think that Renting is not your thing!


----------



## Markrs (Jun 5, 2021)

I had ummmed and ahhhed and about getting studio one as I already had Reaper, Cubase and Cakewalk by BandLab to use. In the end you can get Studio One artist for about £10-£15 on KVR as it is bundled free with Presonus Audio Interfaces and Artist comes with most of the features of the Pro version. This give me a chance to try it out and it also has the connectivity with Notion.


----------



## pinki (Jun 6, 2021)

Are you sure Artist has the connectivity with Notion? I thought it was only Pro.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 6, 2021)

pinki said:


> Are you sure Artist has the connectivity with Notion? I thought it was only Pro.


Might be wrong, I had it on he drop down menu, but haven't tried it as I don't have the PC version of Notion. I will test it as it might just say I need to upgrade.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 6, 2021)

pinki said:


> Are you sure Artist has the connectivity with Notion? I thought it was only Pro.


Can confirm Artist version has Notion integration


----------



## pinki (Jun 6, 2021)

Great. Artist offers a lot for the money.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 6, 2021)

pinki said:


> Great. Artist offers a lot for the money.


Just got Notion as well for $30 from KVR so can now use that with Studio One 5 Artist.


----------



## pinki (Jun 6, 2021)




----------

